# Worlds Greatest Hobby on Tour Oaks, PA 1/18-19/2014



## rdtwcollectables (May 24, 2012)

Hi All,

Just wanted to tell you about this upcoming show. This is the GRAND Daddy of all Shows. This show comes around once every 5 years. Last time it was here it drew over 40,000 people in just two days. This is a show you don't want to miss!

Worlds Greatest Hobby on Tour

Saturday Jan. 18th and Sunday Jan. 19th 10:00a.m. - 6:00p.m.

Greater Philadelphia Expo Center

100 Station Avenue

Oaks, PA

Here is a link for the Convention Center: http://www.phillyexpocenter.com/

Here is a link to World's Greatest Hobby on Tour: http://www.wghshow.com/

Regards
Rich


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Our modular club will be exhibiting at this show, come one, come all.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Which club is that John?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Look at my signature line. 

North Penn O-Gaugers


----------



## rdtwcollectables (May 24, 2012)

I will be setup in booths M41 and N40. Behind me will be the big Thomas the Tank Train ride. I will have a big 4x4 sign in my booth that will have my business name on it. My business name is RDTW Collectables. I will be selling S scale and O scale diecast vehicles. Stop by and say hi! Here is a link to my web site to preview what I will be selling: http://www.rdtw.com

Regards
Rich


----------



## wjacob (Nov 26, 2011)

I just went to the last train show at oaks. Is there any difference between what I saw then and the one in January. I was kinda disappointed in the last one. I really want to go just need some input.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

IMO, the Greenberg shows at Oaks are lame, and I'll personally not bother to go to any of them again. All cheap plastic toys and very few train items. I think you'll find this show to be significantly better. I believe there are going to be 15 or 16 operating layouts at the show in all scales.


----------



## rdtwcollectables (May 24, 2012)

Hi wjacob,

Yes most of the vendors that you saw in Oaks a few weeks ago will be at the World Greatest Hobby on Tour Show. There will also be folks there that only do the Worlds Greatest Hobby on Tour Show. Here is a list of vendors and manufacturers that have signed up for the show so far: http://www.wghshow.com/phl_exh_121113.pdf As I mentioned in my original post, this show is the Grand daddy of all shows. It does not compare to any other show!

Regards
Rich


----------



## wjacob (Nov 26, 2011)

Well then it seems I will start saving some money and plan on attending the show. Thanks for the info. 

I was really getting tired of the "train shows" with a ton of cheap toys.


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

Any of you going to the one in Cleveland Jan 4-5?


----------



## California RailFan508 (Jul 2, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Our modular club will be exhibiting at this show, come one, come all.


Got any videos of your club's layout, John? Visited the page you linked in your sig and from what I read, it sounds pretty awesome. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm sure I could get some videos, I know that Harry is running around all the time taking pictures and videos. 

I'm surprised he hasn't uploaded any video to the Facebook page, but we have tons of photos on that page: https://www.facebook.com/groups/256762134389115/photos/


----------



## rdtwcollectables (May 24, 2012)

Hi ALL,

Just a reminder, this show is this coming weekend.

Regards
Rich


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I'll be there with my 2 y.o. grandson -- and we're gonna try to see GunRunnerJohn if the little guy can hold still long enough between layouts.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll be around both days, though I plan on spending some of the time checking out the other displays, venders, etc.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

I was gonna say...I'll be looking for the man, the myth, the legend myslef. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The myth! I assure you, I'm real!


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

John,

If I'm correct, and I'd like to think I am here. I saw a post from Athearn on my face book page. I was scrolling through the pics and came by this. I remembered the bridge segment from when you guys set up at the art museum. Just wondering if this is you on the right and your cab forward?


----------



## Locodub (Nov 18, 2013)

That is an awesome module! I will have to keep an eye out for your next setup.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi Gunrunner -- Nice finally meeting up with you. I could see you were busy and my little guy was wired to go look for more trains. Otherwise I would have liked to have stuck around and asked you several thousand questions about the hobby. Perhaps another time. Thanks for a great layout. You and the rest of the group should be proud of such a wonderful creation. Nice work!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That was indeed me outside the layout with the cab forward. It was nice to see you guys there, but I was as busy as a one-armed paper hanger most of the day. It would be nice to have a venue where you just got to chew the fat and didn't have engineer duties.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

I had the unfortunate experience of seeing John play with his...er uh weiner today :0 Oscar Meyer that is

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The ol' Wienermobile put smiles on a bunch of kids faces, young and old. My feet are still tired after all the action, but we had a lot of fun.


----------

